

The man who grew eyes - prostoalex
http://mosaicscience.com/story/man-who-grew-eyes

======
themartorana
Isn't it a neat idea, that in so few years we may see the end of the need for
a donor registry? The end of your body rejecting a new part, the end of anti-
rejection post-implantation medications? Massive, limb-destroying battlefield
wounds completely fixable?

And eyes - eyes and ear drums and nerves and...

...and reattached spinal columns. It's all coming, and many of us will be
alive to see it.

~~~
kiba
I wonder how it will interact with cybernetic tech like artificial arms and
artificial eyes.

I hope we don't stop researching artificial eyes once we are able to clone
organs.

------
bitwize
"Oh, Chew, if only you could see what I've seen with your eyes!"

~~~
lutusp
I wonder how many younger readers recognize this cinema reference.

~~~
aneeskA
Don't worry. Google exists for the same reason - improve your general
knowledge!

